

Understand SQL JOINS visually and interactive  - spathon
http://joins.spathon.com/
How INNER, LEFT, RIGTH and OUTER JOIN works is a common question and not always easy to remember. Here you can see the different joins visually and through interaction
======
jlewallen
This is good timing, as my dad (a SQL novice) is going to be taking a course
on SQL soon and references like would really help, any others I should know
about?

~~~
spathon
I hope this will help :) Not what I know of but if you have any ideas please
share so can I expand the page.

